# Walltools rocks!!!



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

Just received an email from brandon of walltools to see if i was happy with my columbia order. Thats what i call great costumer services !


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Why is it after 3 attempts they wont send me a catalouge or tell me they wont send one to NZ then???? Ive filled out the forms on there website twice and asked Rick hardman to tell them to me to send me one, If you dont send them overseas then say so brandon. I couldnt get the download to work either, Thats why i asked for a catalouge, But im not the sharpest tool in the shed when it comes to computers.
Oh and your websites confusing and slow, Or thats prob just me again.:blink: But All Walls is easy.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> Oh and your websites confusing and slow, Or thats prob just me again.:blink: But All Walls is easy.


that's right Cazna, fill them full of praise and compliments, and I'm sure you will get that catalog any day now:whistling2:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> that's right Cazna, fill them full of praise and compliments, and I'm sure you will get that catalog any day now:whistling2:


 
:thumbup: Well i did say it was prob me, Didnt I. I dont think they actually do have a cataloge, Its all bluff :yes:

They do seem to have quite a collection of Wallpapering gear, I havent seen any of that before, I do run an NZ made wallpaper machine though.

I WANT A CATALOGE, Please brandon, Your websites awsome (Put kiss arse symbol here) Or tell me how to download it??? In dumb arse terms please.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> that's right Cazna, fill them full of praise and compliments, and I'm sure you will get that catalog any day now:whistling2:


I like Wall Tools. But I'd thought to mention to Brandon the same thing that caz did about his and All-Wall's sites. Feedback like that should be helpful to Brandon, if taken the right way.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

cazna said:


> Why is it after 3 attempts they wont send me a catalouge or tell me they wont send one to NZ then???? Ive filled out the forms on there website twice and asked Rick hardman to tell them to me to send me one, If you dont send them overseas then say so brandon. I couldnt get the download to work either, Thats why i asked for a catalouge, But im not the sharpest tool in the shed when it comes to computers.
> Oh and your websites confusing and slow, Or thats prob just me again.:blink: But All Walls is easy.


 They sent me 1 in Scotland:thumbup: So not sure what the prob u r having


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

JustMe said:


> I like Wall Tools. But I'd thought to mention to Brandon the same thing that caz did about his and All-Wall's sites. Feedback like that should be helpful to Brandon, if taken the right way.


 I think it has to do with the refernce to the "right way" thingy.

I too had a problem with his site, so I called all-wall. He didn't like that,,, even tho I use to talk to him when he worked at all-wall.

You'd think that since he decided to compete against all-wall,,,he'd make his site and catolge as easy(at least) as theirs.

Oh well,,, I'm usually wrong about these things


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

cazna said:


> Why is it after 3 attempts they wont send me a catalouge or tell me they wont send one to NZ then???? Ive filled out the forms on there website twice and asked Rick hardman to tell them to me to send me one, If you dont send them overseas then say so brandon. I couldnt get the download to work either, Thats why i asked for a catalouge, But im not the sharpest tool in the shed when it comes to computers.
> Oh and your websites confusing and slow, Or thats prob just me again.:blink: But All Walls is easy.


 Haha, if you filled it out 3 times, you probably have 3 catalogues coming! I did that too, it kept saying the page failed to load or some  so I kept filling it out, now I have let me count..... yup, 4 catalogues, all came within a day of each other lol. Took a while though! long while, really long while.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I think it has to do with the refernce to the "right way" thingy.
> 
> I too had a problem with his site, so I called all-wall. He didn't like that,,, even tho I use to talk to him when he worked at all-wall.
> 
> ...


All-Wall's site is easier to use. At least it is for me as well. If you found Wall's difficult enough to get around in that you went to All-Wall......

If it was navigating Brandon's site that was the problem, does he know that's why you went to All-Wall, and not just that you went to All-Wall instead?

I'm thinking the problems with Wall's site is losing Brandon business over and above yours. Hope it's something he can correct without a whole lot of problems.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

JustMe said:


> All-Wall's site is easier to use. At least it is for me as well. If you found Wall's difficult enough to get around in that you went to All-Wall......
> 
> If it was navigating Brandon's site that was the problem, does he know that's why you went to All-Wall, and not just that you went to All-Wall instead?
> 
> I'm thinking the problems with Wall's site is losing Brandon business over and above yours. Hope it's something he can correct without a whole lot of problems.


 Sounds like they just need a web page builder guru - money well spent if they do it right. I kinda want to see them succeed and not fail.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

MacDry said:


> Haha, if you filled it out 3 times, you probably have 3 catalogues coming! I did that too, it kept saying the page failed to load or some  so I kept filling it out, now I have let me count..... yup, 4 catalogues, all came within a day of each other lol. Took a while though! long while, really long while.


 
The first time was about a year ago, Then Rick was bragging walltools up so i ask him to tell them to send me one, Nothing, I think it was a few months ago now i tryed again, I even added a note saying Hi Brandon, Im cazna from DWT, Please send me a cataloge, To see if that would do it, Nope, Nothing. I guess he dosnt like Kiwis, Where not that bad, Not as bad as canadians :yes:, I could understand if he didnt send them one :jester: But how come a drunkin scotsman gets one and i dont........Lad :thumbup:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

JustMe said:


> All-Wall's site is easier to use. At least it is for me as well. If you found Wall's difficult enough to get around in that you went to All-Wall......
> 
> If it was navigating Brandon's site that was the problem, does he know that's why you went to All-Wall, and not just that you went to All-Wall instead?
> 
> I'm thinking the problems with Wall's site is losing Brandon business over and above yours. Hope it's something he can correct without a whole lot of problems.


Brandons (walltools) site is way too complicated,,or was,,,

I tried to buy a frame for an anglehead off his site,,,when it came time to "check-out" I had three pages of "sign-up" to go through. When I hit the third page, I just X'ed it and called all-wall. When I told him about it, he kinda got abit huffy about it.

I tried to explain to him that some of us ain't computer geeks and don't get off on that kinda stuff. He still ain't talking to me.:whistling2:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Hes Prob not talking to me either now, Dam, I was so keen on a cataloge too :whistling2:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Brandons (walltools) site is way too complicated,,or was,,,
> 
> I tried to buy a frame for an anglehead off his site,,,when it came time to "check-out" I had three pages of "sign-up" to go through. When I hit the third page, I just X'ed it and called all-wall. When I told him about it, he kinda got abit huffy about it.
> 
> I tried to explain to him that some of us ain't computer geeks and don't get off on that kinda stuff. He still ain't talking to me.:whistling2:


Thats too bad Capt - I think it is his loss. Brandon needs to understand what you say about not getting off on that kinda thing. Its a scarey thought Capt. but there is a lot of drywallers out there like you.:blink: Some of us just want to shop the simple way. Lets not make this any more complicated than it needs to be. Hope they read these posts and make the needed changes before they are out of business.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Mudshark said:


> Thats too bad Capt - I think it is his loss. Brandon needs to understand what you say about not getting off on that kinda thing. Its a scarey thought Capt. but there is a lot of drywallers out there like you.:blink: Some of us just want to shop the simple way. Lets not make this any more complicated than it needs to be. Hope they read these posts and make the needed changes before they are out of business.


 Ya know,,,, I don't shop e-bay cause i forgot my password, and I can't create a new account with the same email addy.

However!!!!!!!!!!! Amozon will just let me buy things with a credit or debit card,,, no account needed.

Kinda says it all don't it !!!:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

MacDry said:


> Haha, if you filled it out 3 times, you probably have 3 catalogues coming! I did that too, it kept saying the page failed to load or some  so I kept filling it out, now I have let me count..... yup, 4 catalogues, all came within a day of each other lol. Took a while though! long while, really long while.


Could you PLEASE !!!!! send one to Cazna, to stop him from







:whistling2:


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

*Need help?*

I order about 3 times from walltools and never had any problem , i ask for two catalog and i received it , i don't know what you do wrong cuz i find it very user friendly the walltools website . Maybe you should ask your 14 years old teenager for help :whistling2: or send me a private email with your adress and ill fill out the request for you guys :thumbsup:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Brandons (walltools) site is way too complicated,,or was,,,
> 
> I tried to buy a frame for an anglehead off his site,,,when it came time to "check-out" I had three pages of "sign-up" to go through. When I hit the third page, I just X'ed it and called all-wall. When I told him about it, he kinda got abit huffy about it.
> 
> I tried to explain to him that some of us ain't computer geeks and don't get off on that kinda stuff. He still ain't talking to me.:whistling2:


That really is too bad.

I haven't ordered anything as yet from Wall or All-Wall, choosing to deal till now with a Canadian online distributor, who I just have to call or send a quick email telling what I want, along with a credit card #. I would like to order some things from Brandon soon, but 3 pages of sign-up would be a little painful.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

JustMe said:


> That really is too bad.
> 
> I haven't ordered anything as yet from Wall or All-Wall, choosing to deal till now with a Canadian online distributor, who I just have to call or send a quick email telling what I want, along with a credit card #. I would like to order some things from Brandon soon, but 3 pages of sign-up would be a little painful.


 To be fair,,, after I told Brandon about that,,, he said,,, you could have just called us also. So perhaps if you like to use the phone, as i do,,, you might call him. I do belive he is a good guy, as I dealt with him on occasion when he was at all-wall.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

machinemud said:


> I order about 3 times from walltools and never had any problem , i ask for two catalog and i received it , i don't know what you do wrong cuz i find it very user friendly the walltools website . Maybe you should ask your 14 years old teenager for help :whistling2: or send me a private email with your adress and ill fill out the request for you guys :thumbsup:


Looks like Machinemud is learning how it works around here:whistling2:

Nice shot at them Kiwi's:thumbsup:


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

*Yep*

I learn from you master 2buck !! :thumbup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2Buck and Machine mud are both Frenches, HA, Take that :whistling2::gunsmilie:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> 2Buck and Machine mud are both Frenches, HA, Take that :whistling2::gunsmilie:


Q. Why do new zealand horses run so damn fast?
A. 'cos they seen what happened to the sheep

Why can't Kiwi blokes take their girlfriends to the Rugby?

They eat all the grass.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Hahaha, Im just pissed couse you have cataloges and i dont 

I Shall not rest till i get a cataloge,??? :jester:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> Hahaha, Im just pissed couse you have cataloges and i dont
> 
> I Shall not rest till i get a cataloge,??? :jester:


Here you go sucky baby









Here's a Hooters catalog http://www.hootersgear.com/Merch/webitems.aspx?cat=1&tab=1 :whistling2:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

THANKS, Your Not an Eh Hole anymore, How thoughtful :yes:

Shults from Hogans Heros, Great show that :thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> THANKS, Your Not an Eh Hole anymore, How thoughtful :yes:
> 
> Shults from Hogans Heros, Great show that :thumbup:


Yes, it's a much better avatar than Mudsharks Montreal Canadiens one :furious:

1st I find out today, that's my new labourers favourite team, Then Mudshark puts that god awful avatar up of them


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey the new labourer can bring the ghetto blaster and you can tune into all the Montreal Canadians games at work if you work late. :thumbup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Anything you can do...........:whistling2:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

cazna said:


> THANKS, Your Not an Eh Hole anymore, How thoughtful :yes:
> 
> Shults from Hogans Heros, Great show that :thumbup:


RIP shultzy, he used to come over to NZ each year for his holidays and pitch his tent at a camping ground just out of Christchurch, (Woodend camping ground I think), real down to earth fella.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

kiwiman said:


> rip shultzy, he used to come over to nz each year for his holidays and pitch his tent at a camping ground just out of christchurch, (woodend camping ground i think), real down to earth fella.


 
really????


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

cazna said:


> really????


Yup :yes:, I remember a photo of him in the Chch press many many years ago.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

cazna said:


> Hes Prob not talking to me either now, Dam, I was so keen on a cataloge too :whistling2:


 Yea it was a good 1 2 LAD:thumbup: It had the hardened taper in it which i am thinking of buying this year if its a good year:thumbsup: But im sure that bitch of a girlfriend has thrown it out as i cant find it knowhere


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Yea it was a good 1 2 LAD:thumbup: It had the hardened taper in it which i am thinking of buying this year if its a good year But im sure that bitch of a girlfriend has thrown it out as i cant find it knowhere


Rub it in why dont you :jester:

 WWWHHHYYYYYY Cant i get one then??????


----------



## walltools (Sep 15, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## walltools (Sep 15, 2009)

*Response to Cazna*

Hey Cazna - 

Thank you for your feedback. We did in fact receive two catalog requests from you - one in September and one in November. I promise to personally see that two catalogs get shipped out right away, without further delay.

As far as our website is concerned, we apologize for any speed issues you have experienced or confusion when navigating our content. 

As you might have noticed, WallTools.com is now ranked #1 on Google organically for the term “drywall tools.” This means that Google is now seeing us as the most relevant site on the Internet for drywall tools. With this achievement our site has seen a big boost in traffic and transactions. All of which have affected the backend performance of our systems and speed of our website. Hence our website running slower at times.

The good news is that we are currently working to implement a brand new site that should be up in a couple months. The new site will be much faster and will have other improved functionality. We hope that you enjoy it, and thank you for being part of our growth.

I urge you, and all of our customers for that matter, to send us an email or your feedback about our current website. Try to get specific about what you like, what you don’t like and what is missing. Our goal is to incorporate as much of your wishes and wants into our new website. 

If you have problems with the site, we are happy to assist you by telephone, so don’t hesitate to call. Of course, being that you are in West Coast, New Zealand and we are in Seattle, Washington, the twenty hour time difference can be challenging. I’d suggest trying to call us no later than 2:00PM your time (NZDT) Tuesday through Saturday, as this will allow you to reach us before the close of our normal business hours Monday through Friday. 

From West Coast, New Zealand you will need to *dial **00 1 8779258665.*


Thanks so much,

Brandon Hunter
President
Wall Tools


----------



## walltools (Sep 15, 2009)

Your feedback is always great to get! :thumbup: 

We'll keep trying our best over here. I'm getting more gray hair and less of it everyday Capt. Better, faster, easier website is on it's way! 

- Brandon



Capt-sheetrock said:


> I think it has to do with the refernce to the "right way" thingy.
> 
> I too had a problem with his site, so I called all-wall. He didn't like that,,, even tho I use to talk to him when he worked at all-wall.
> 
> ...


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

*Whoopppeeee*

YEE HAAAA :clap:arty:

I got not one, but two cataloges on the way, Thanks brandon, Look forward to seeing it and your new site, Sounds like things are going well for you. Hows that vanman, I will have two and you will have none :tongue:. You will just have to have a dozen beers on the couch and sulk and not speak to your girlfriend for a week now :yes:

Hey i might be the very first kiwi to get one, Yeah go me.

Ive learnt something this week from my little daughter, Moaning Wining, and Complaining actually does get you what you want, Well it seems to work for her.............Yeah im screwed arnt i


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

walltools said:


> Your feedback is always great to get! :thumbup:
> 
> We'll keep trying our best over here. I'm getting more gray hair and less of it everyday Capt. Better, faster, easier website is on it's way!
> 
> - Brandon


 Brandon i hope u enjoyed ur holiday? But what about my part


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

walltools said:


> Your feedback is always great to get! :thumbup:
> 
> We'll keep trying our best over here. I'm getting more gray hair and less of it everyday Capt. Better, faster, easier website is on it's way!
> 
> - Brandon


 Thanks Brandon,,, your a great guy and your company was recommended to me by my favorite tool company. I was just trying to get ya to make your site more drywaller(read computer illiterate) friendly.

Peace brother


----------



## CDS (Jan 12, 2012)

I've been a customer at WallTools in the past and will continue to be in the future. I recently purchased a few items from WallTools and upon delivery I noticed they forget to ship one item. After contacting their customer service via email, Brandon actually called me and *MORE* than made up for their *small* mistake. 

I would recommend WallTools to everyone. Personally, I think their website is user friendly and easy to navigate. And it's nice to buy from a company that stands behind their products and more importantly, their *service*!

Thanks again Brandon! 

DB


----------



## walltools (Sep 15, 2009)

VANMAN said:


> Brandon i hope u enjoyed ur holiday? But what about my part


Just IM'd you VAN.


----------



## walltools (Sep 15, 2009)

cazna said:


> YEE HAAAA :clap:arty:
> 
> I got not one, but two cataloges on the way, Thanks brandon, Look forward to seeing it and your new site, Sounds like things are going well for you. Hows that vanman, I will have two and you will have none :tongue:. You will just have to have a dozen beers on the couch and sulk and not speak to your girlfriend for a week now :yes:
> 
> ...


Yo Caz! Did you get your catalog yet? Just wondering if you received your package?

BTW - I uploaded the catalog so that you can check it out online too.

http://issuu.com/walltools/docs/drywall_tools_catalog?mode=window&backgroundColor=#222222

It's our first catalog ever, so be too bummed out that it doesn't have everything in it. It's a mini-catalog... just a start. We will do another one after our new site launches. I'm hoping to get something out that is much more complete.

Thanks again for all your support guys!


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

*WallTools*

I usually buy from All-Wall, out of habit , But I've just placed an order with WallTools for a HARDENED TAPER!!! yeeeeharrr!

... they got back to me very quickly to tell be they couldn't send Bazooka oil as it was aerosol, and refunded my money , that was 30 minutes ago, their time zone must suit New Zealands better than All-Walls in Vegas, anyway very fast response from Donnie Hann. :thumbup:

I may just make a video of my first use of a Bazooka to show you guys.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

walltools said:


> Yo Caz! Did you get your catalog yet? Just wondering if you received your package?
> 
> BTW - I uploaded the catalog so that you can check it out online too.
> 
> ...


 
No cataloge yet brandon, I would have let you know if it arrived, I hope its not lost, Or it may just be on snail mail.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Stopper said:


> I usually buy from All-Wall, out of habit , But I've just placed an order with WallTools for a HARDENED TAPER!!! yeeeeharrr!
> 
> ... they got back to me very quickly to tell be they couldn't send Bazooka oil as it was aerosol, and refunded my money , that was 30 minutes ago, their time zone must suit New Zealands better than All-Walls in Vegas, anyway very fast response from Donnie Hann. :thumbup:
> 
> I may just make a video of my first use of a Bazooka to show you guys.


 The hardened taper looks sweet:thumbup: U a lucky man! I asked columbia if they would do a white 1 for me but not heard back from them yet


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

cazna said:


> No cataloge yet brandon, I would have let you know if it arrived, I hope its not lost, Or it may just be on snail mail.


 Still not got it yet lad? And my 1 is in the bin


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

VANMAN said:


> The hardened taper looks sweet:thumbup: U a lucky man! I asked columbia if they would do a white 1 for me but not heard back from them yet


I'm trying to stay competitive, and an autotapers about the last big thing I can buy to speed things up...whether or not I'll get the hang of using its another question, its got to be easier than learning to use angle heads :thumbup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Still not got it yet lad? And my 1 is in the bin


Not yet vanman, Lucky it wasnt a tool order.




Stopper said:


> I'm trying to stay competitive, and an autotapers about the last big thing I can buy to speed things up...whether or not I'll get the hang of using its another question, its got to be easier than learning to use angle heads :thumbup:


Havent you used one yet?? Boy your in for a treat, Dont expect much at the start, What flavour mud you gonna feed it?? Taping mud in dunedin will be slow drying at certain times of the year unless you do a canuck and get the heaters out, Your fan and a dehumid will do wonders, Better than a heater will, But if you add Heat, fan and dehumid that will really get the party started.


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

cazna said:


> Not yet vanman, Lucky it wasnt a tool order.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I expect a lot at the start :yes: I think most of the battle with Auto tools is getting the consistency of the mud just right, do that and the rest is relatively easy.


I've always lived in Dunedin so I'm used to the conditions. Even in summer drying can be a little slow depending on the weather, I use one of THESE just to make sure. 
Dunedins not actually that bad as far as weather goes, its actually quite a dry City. 
Up till recently I've used this stuff through my machines , but have now switched to THIS. Its just came out, goes great through boxes and angle heads, better to sand than Promix.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Stopper said:


> I expect a lot at the start :yes: I think most of the battle with Auto tools is getting the consistency of the mud just right, do that and the rest is relatively easy.
> 
> 
> I've always lived in Dunedin so I'm used to the conditions. Even in summer drying can be a little slow depending on the weather, I use one of THESE just to make sure.
> ...


 
Ahahaha, Famous last words, Oh this is going to be good, Like the capt says, First few days on the zooka and your its bitch, And you go home and cry at night. LOT more to running a zooka than you realise :yes:

I use all those muds as well, I havent tryed the tradefinish multi yet, I would have to order it, I have been mixing promix and plus four together, Thats a nice brew, Kiwiman has mixed tradefinish and plus 4 together, Thats a good brew as well he reckons.

What moisture content do you like to get the mud down to??

Are you a Club Gib Installer in dunedin.


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

cazna said:


> What moisture content do you like to get the mud down to??
> 
> Are you a Club Gib Installer in dunedin.



16-18% is good, thats what Gibboard sits at , Can't read the Aqualine board because of the wax but can still read the joins, usually touching just the tips of the probe to the joins is enough to tell if its wet, if its a low reading then I push it all the way in to be sure, any trace of moisture deep down in the join will make it go right off the scale, its just good for piece of mind. the drywall board usually reads exactly the same as the framing if they've been together awhile. 

Never heard of Club Gib....Looks like a good idea, I did a house a few years ago and the builder claimed it was impossible to fit gib around archiframes (top bottom and one side etc.) he created 150 butt joins as a result. every peice of Gib in the entire house was rectangular, he never bothered to fit it round anything grrrrr!...told the owner but he trusted his friend the builder over me...lol, the ceiling weren't flat either, that and the butt joins made fitting gibcove real fun.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Thats interesting about the moisture content, I had one of those metres once, Dunno what happened to it??

Im doing my own place this year with the revels, Im going to play rebate mate and see how that goes.

Winstones did the rounds a while back and started club gib, Its by invite only from them, They picked a few guys from each area that they knew of and asked if we wanted to join, It allows advertising there brand etc, And direct access to them. Dosnt seem to make much difference, Its your name that counts, Live by the sword, die by the sword or trowel, Im sure most guys on here understand that.

Your new columbia taper will be good, I have a tapetech and goldblatt, Knowing what i know now though tapepros zooka with the removable head would be worth a look, Easy to clean, And prob best for hotmuds as well. I think most new tapers now have the easy clean cap though.


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

I wouldn't join any club that would have someone like me as a member.


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

cazna said:


> Your new columbia taper will be good, I have a tapetech and goldblatt, Knowing what i know now though tapepros zooka with the removable head would be worth a look, Easy to clean, And prob best for hotmuds as well. I think most new tapers now have the easy clean cap though.



The grenade pin was what swung it for me, wanted to stay brand loyal to Columbia , but on the other hand wanted something that was easy to clean. All-wall Diudnt have what I wanted, wall-tools did, saw their review on the hardened taper on this site I think.

I don't often get the moisture meter out..its only when I think theres going to be an issue with drying 
I may be wrong but I think 16% is about as dry as drywall gets, tested a ceiling I had trouble with which was very high and the drywall was inches from the roofing iron, it got warm etc. and it was 16%, I think a good rule of thumb is to get the joins as dry as the actual drywall was before you started stopping it.


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

Stopper said:


> as dry as the actual drywall was before you started stopping it.


You just blew my mind.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Jason said:


> You just blew my mind.


At least it was only your mind :blink:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Look what i got  Yeah, Go Brandon, I got me a Walltools Cataloge, And thanks for the pan grip, Cheers.

Shes a sweet cataloge too vanman, You were right.

Nice work brandon, Looks great, You guys put a lot of effort into it, Well done :yes:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

cazna said:


> Look what i got Yeah, Go Brandon, I got me a Walltools Cataloge, And thanks for the pan grip, Cheers.
> 
> Shes a sweet cataloge too vanman, You were right.
> 
> Nice work brandon, Looks great, You guys put a lot of effort into it, Well done :yes:


Yea but my 1 is in the bin:furious: Think i will need 2 find a new girlfriend
Or house keeper:jester: That hardened looks good but i still fancy a white 1!! Arron is getting back 2 me on that request:thumbup:


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

*Just arrived!! Thanks Wall Tools.*









Just arrived !! thanks Walltools!! 

Thanks for the free bottle of lube too :thumbsup:


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

Stopper said:


> Just arrived !! thanks Walltools!!
> 
> Thanks for the free bottle of lube too :thumbsup:


 P.S If any one wants a bunch of 3 inch long pieces of paper tape let me know.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

OOhhhh Aaaaaa, Arnt we flash, And to think, its your first one for abuse as well, Quick service though. I will get around to making a massive order for two 6 inch advance cool grips one day, I love that one rick sent me, its great.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Stopper said:


> P.S If any one wants a bunch of 3 inch long pieces of paper tape let me know.


 
I hope you got some spare blades and know how to change em, Couse you will bugger them, Fast, Even if you change it for a new one and it still dont cut right, They can be duds, Change it again.

First time user wont stop, cut, go, Its more slow down, cut, go, Then its, Oh fk, What the fs wrong with this peice of f :furious:ing chit damit useless thing.

Check the blade, You got tape on it and its jaming. :thumbsup: So dont cry.


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

cazna said:


> I hope you got some spare blades and know how to change em, Couse you will bugger them, Fast, Even if you change it for a new one and it still dont cut right, They can be duds, Change it again.
> 
> First time user wont stop, cut, go, Its more slow down, cut, go, Then its, Oh fk, What the fs wrong with this peice of f :furious:ing chit damit useless thing.
> 
> Check the blade, You got tape on it and its jaming. :thumbsup: So dont cry.


 Yer thanks for that, as soon as I read the manual I knew I'd have to order some more..I ordered 5 spare cables plus the spare it comes with just in case, most people on the net moan on about breaking cable , but they never mentioned the cutting blades.
I'll leave it for now though, got no immediate jobs that I need to use it on and small orders can arrive from the states in 3-4 days.
I plan on having a play with it on a small job to get a bit of practice in before any bigger jobs come up.
Columbia have plenty of maintenance videos on youtube that I can study,
Might take a series of photos of it for reference too, to avoid my habit of creating "spare" parts when ever I reassemble things


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Stopper said:


> Yer thanks for that, as soon as I read the manual I knew I'd have to order some more..I ordered 5 spare cables plus the spare it comes with just in case, most people on the net moan on about breaking cable , but they never mentioned the cutting blades.
> I'll leave it for now though, got no immediate jobs that I need to use it on and small orders can arrive from the states in 3-4 days.
> I plan on having a play with it on a small job to get a bit of practice in before any bigger jobs come up.
> Columbia have plenty of maintenance videos on youtube that I can study,
> Might take a series of photos of it for reference too, to avoid my habit of creating "spare" parts when ever I reassemble things


You got over a lifetime of cables there, They dont break that often, Get heaps of blades, 20 or so, The moment you think its dull just change it, Honestly, Its not worth the hassel of trying to get just one more roll out of it, See how the chain un clips and releases the tension so the cutter block comes out the side, Learn this, and check its clear, Bits of tape can catch then the tape wont feed or cut smoothly, It will ruin your day, But keep it clean, and a good sharp blade, This info alone will save a lot of downtime and stress, and hey, STOP, I MEAN STOP, THEN CUT, Then go, do it slowly, dont rush, By not stopping when taping to cut, the tape it jams on the blade, Hence all the hassel im trying to save you from, You will do it though, Once, Then you will get it, Good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Very nice Stopper :thumbsup: If you start breaking cables then your mud might be too thick, like Caz said thats a lifetimes worth, there's probably a spare one on the back end of the plunger anyway.


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

cazna said:


> You got over a lifetime of cables there,


I read a review of the regular Columbia taper on All-Wall and one guy on there was saying that he kept breaking cables...and I've read about other people breaking them easily so got the impression that I'd need a few spare lol...they're cheap enough any way.

Can't imagine why someone wouldn't stop before cutting, not really my style so don't worry about me doing that, sounds like a very hit and miss way to try and gauge the length of tape and when to cut if you're coming to the end of a join. 

I'll order some blades now.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Tips for the new Bazookaman with the georgous tube... to not dmg blades and jam paper in your head, stop the gun before cutting, if it's rolling- even slightly, good chance of jamming. When you jam it... and you will :yes: A peice of strap used for holding ducts is usually a good clearing tool.just be gentle, make sure to pull blade out the side before trying to clear the jam as well :thumbsup:


* edit.. just saw this posted already, ( it's early, waiting on coffee still) Cheers:thumbup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Stopper said:


> Can't imagine why someone wouldn't stop before cutting, not really my style so don't worry about me doing that, sounds like a very hit and miss way to try and gauge the length of tape and when to cut if you're coming to the end of a join.


 
Thats one annoying thing with a zooka, They are a bit hit and miss with tape cutting lengths, Have a roll of tape handy so you can fill in the missed spots on the wiping and corner picking, Corners are the hardest, Ceiling corners.


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

cazna said:


> Thats one annoying thing with a zooka, They are a bit hit and miss with tape cutting lengths, Have a roll of tape handy so you can fill in the missed spots on the wiping and corner picking, Corners are the hardest, Ceiling corners.



Ok will do, I'm going practice changing blades before I put mud anywhere near it, etc...then I'll no what I'm doing when things start Fing up...like those Gun nuts who clean they pistols blindfold etc :yes:

That reminds me I must order some blades, thanks for the heads up on that, thats the sort of thing that would ruin my day:thumbsup:


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Another tip for ya, an easy way to guage when to cut for ceiling angles... Run till the filling valve is line of sight to the corner


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Stopper said:


> Ok will do, I'm going practice changing blades before I put mud anywhere near it, etc...then I'll no what I'm doing when things start Fing up...like those Gun nuts who clean they pistols blindfold etc :yes:
> 
> That reminds me I must order some blades, thanks for the heads up on that, thats the sort of thing that would ruin my day:thumbsup:


Good idea to practice blades before mud, And it will ruin you day all right, Ruin many days, It will make you want to take the f ing thing outside and play baseball with bricks on it :furious:, Its a simple fix, but if you dont know then.........


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Stopper said:


> *Can't imagine why someone wouldn't stop before cutting*, not really my style so don't worry about me doing that, sounds like a very hit and miss way to try and gauge the length of tape and when to cut if you're coming to the end of a join.
> 
> I'll order some blades now


It can happen. You get going, and you miss the one cut that jambs things. It can jamb even if you're moving just slightly when you cut.

To save on blades, and aggravation, the best way I know of right now to clear things is to get the cutter out of the way, by releasing what they call the _knife return spring_, so you can pull the cutter block back - like you would be doing if you were going to replace the blade. Then tear off the paper feeding from the paper roll, so all you have to deal with for paper is what's left on the flat plate that they call the_ paper feed guide_. The piece of paper on the paper feed guide will likely have a rip in it, due to the paper advance needle having torn it when it tried to get the paper to move ahead. Stick something like a narrow taping knife into the rip and pull the tape back and out. If only one side comes back out, pull the other back as well. Then pull out the paper through the wide opening of the paper feed guide. 
That seems to work 9 times out of 10 for me.

If that doesn't work - if there is a piece of paper still jammed in there - you could try sticking something like a narrow taping knife back into where the blade cuts the paper. But be a little careful when you start fishing around in there. You can jamb any paper piece in even tighter.
If you do stick things in there, make sure the blade cutter block is pulled back out, as you can damage the blade. Pulling it back will get any blade edge out of the way of the poking and prodding. If you do damage it, it often is one side that's damaged/chipped. You can flip the blade around and use the other side for the cutting. My blade's been cutting like that for awhile and does fine.


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

Finally used that new Bazooka today, And all went well, got the mud spot on and the machine worked the way it should work..except when I forgot to disengage the clutch and ran a length of mudless tape up the wall lol.:whistling2:

I actually think its one of the easier tools to get to grips with...

Still don't know how someone can not stop before cutting.

Only thing I couldn't do very well was judge the length of the tape.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Thats cool stopper. Is that the first time you have ever run a zooker? I thought they were scary.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Stopper said:


> Finally used that new Bazooka today, And all went well, got the mud spot on and the machine worked the way it should work..except when I forgot to disengage the clutch and ran a length of mudless tape up the wall lol.:whistling2:
> 
> I actually think its one of the easier tools to get to grips with...
> 
> ...


 
Your lying, They are terrible, Terrible things full of horror storys from first time users :yes:

Jokes aside, If your day went that well then good on you :thumbsup: Soooo, What mud were you using then??


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

cazna said:


> Your lying, They are terrible, Terrible things full of horror storys from first time users :yes:
> 
> Jokes aside, If your day went that well then good on you :thumbsup: Soooo, What mud were you using then??


Promix.... I think I didn't have to much trouble with it because I'm used to thinning mud for angle heads and banjos...had I got a Bazooka before all that I'd have made the mud too thick and would have had a prick of a time.

I've got along way to go before I can run it like a pro though, Face caught a couple of blobs off the ceiling, cut the tape short in several places and long in others lol 

2Buck's video on youtube helped a whole lot too.....especially when he shows how to use it on the ceiling. Without watching all those youtube videos I'd be telling a different story I think lol


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

gazman said:


> Thats cool stopper. Is that the first time you have ever run a zooker? I thought they were scary.


Yep first time, But I felt pretty confident after watching 2buck's video on youtube...

The tape went on pretty good but there was mud for africa all over the floor and me :thumbup:


I'm wondering though whether it will run as good next time, no telling where all that mud got to inside the bazooka... hope I cleaned it well enough...going to give it a good oil up tomorrow


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Right on bro!!
Glad you had a good experience with it!! Keep it up!
I know my first experience wasn't the greatest! lol. 
I was so mad! :laughing:


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

First time I was handed the gun was to run top angles in a 10' height corridor that went on forever... man I struggled. Don't worry about speed till ya have more accuracy. 

Mud dripping down off lids means you're not angling the gun enough on your run or running both wheels.. forcing the mud from the tape

The best way I know to judge when to cut is notice your angle to the wall, and line the filling valve to the cut. After a little time it's all 2nd nature :thumbup:


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

Philma Crevices said:


> First time I was handed the gun was to run top angles in a 10' height corridor that went on forever... man I struggled. Don't worry about speed till ya have more accuracy.
> 
> Mud dripping down off lids means you're not angling the gun enough on your run or running both wheels.. forcing the mud from the tape
> 
> The best way I know to judge when to cut is notice your angle to the wall, and line the filling valve to the cut. After a little time it's all 2nd nature :thumbup:


K will do, Thanks .


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Stopper said:


> Yep first time, But I felt pretty confident after watching 2buck's video on youtube...
> 
> The tape went on pretty good but there was mud for africa all over the floor and me :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Try "Inox" brand of lube, I've started using it and I swear by it, I got mine from "Supercheap Auto" ($80 for 5L), it's about the same viscosity as 3 in 1 machine oil, but it's odourless and non toxic etc, I've tried just about everything out there but this stuff just makes everything run so freely, thanks to Caz, he uses Lanox which is more or less the same stuff... I think?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

No Kiwiman they are different. They are made by the same mob, Inox is like WD40 but 100 times better and does not contain petro chemicals. Lanox is a lanolin based lubricant.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

gazman said:


> No Kiwiman they are different. They are made by the same mob, Inox is like WD40 but 100 times better and does not contain petro chemicals. Lanox is a lanolin based lubricant.


Aaaaah so thats why I couldn't smell the lanolin, I just presumed all the Inox line was lanolin based.
This one I got is a new "food grade" version so whether or not it's different again I don't know.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Here is the full scoop. You cant go wrong with either.
http://www.inox-mx3.com/inox.htm


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

gazman said:


> Here is the full scoop. You cant go wrong with either.
> http://www.inox-mx3.com/inox.htm


Thanks for that, and would you believe it's another Aussie born and bred product, I'm running out of Oz vs Kiwi banter ideas here


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Got an email yesterday from WallTools informing me they have Ricks creaser wheels up now.

Brandon followed up after my order, super nice fellow, I can see now why all hoopla :thumbup:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

And they have nice Tshirts :whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Really nice shirts!!


----------

